
Tiny, fast library to increase speed of coding - liamka
https://www.npmjs.com/package/volta.js
======
imaginenore
This is horrible. It's almost as bad as inlining CSS. Your markup should be
semantic. _class= "font-size-24"_ is not the way to do it.

------
liamka
[https://github.com/liamka/volta.js](https://github.com/liamka/volta.js)

